# Ariens 926LE



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I just inherited an Ariens 926LE with a Tecumseh flat head engine. I need to decide if I am going to keep it or sell it. I am told it is about 10-12 years old. I am also told it works well except the starter motor is broken.


I have not had any time to put it together and start it. It was disassembled so it would fit into an SUV.


My question is general in nature. What do I need to know about this machine. For example is it better at some things than others and any maintenance issues I should know about.? Do folks who have owned one of these been happy with it?



Thanks.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I still have one and modified it a lot


This is a good snowblower. Stock, my complaint was about the small wheels so the back of the snowblower was a little lower than the front (not in level), If you don't need a differential to separate the power to the wheels it's ok. Don't expect to take out the retaining clip on one wheel to get great results.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

It is a great machine. I just put impeller seals on mine last week, and it will be even greater. You may want to consider the 2-pulley auger/impeller kit. It sells for about $50 from your dealer, and is easily worth 2-3 times that in parts alone. It is money well spent.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMHO any Ariens is worth saving. They were built strong and have good dealer support for parts.

Here's a how to on starters. You might be able to repair the one you have. Could just be a case of needing a through cleaning. 

.





.
Just need to make sure you ordering the right kit for your machine. It's a 926LE but the six digit model number and then the serial number will make sure you're getting the right parts.

.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> You may want to consider the 2-pulley auger/impeller kit. It sells for about $50 from your dealer, and is easily worth 2-3 times that in parts alone. It is money well spent.



+1 . A real nice upgrade at ridiculous price.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for all of the advice. I will definitely do the belt upgrade. the starter runs but the pinion gear does not spin when it advances out on the starter shaft. It seems to be loose like some part is missing underneath it. I don't know what a good one looks like so I can't describe it much better. the pinion wobbles a bit. It does not seem right but he electric motor is fine.


It is a Techumseh 37000. I don't see individual parts for the starter assy. Looks like you throw it out and get a new one.


I found a new after market starter on ebay for about $62 shipped. From the picture it appears to have a black object over the top of the pinion. This is missing on mine.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Two other thought!


I realized I have a spare starter from a 8 HP Snow King engine. P/N 33329C. I looked at it and from the name plate it is rated for 13 amps. The 37000 motor from the 926LE is rated at 15 amps. Other than that they appear the same.
would it be ok to use as is? The other thought I had is if I could remove that black cover on top of the pinion. There seems like there is a return spring in there. Could I remove that with out risk of breaking something and transfer it to the 37000 starter? Just some thoughts. Wondering if anyone has done either one of these ideas and can comment. Thanks.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

After doing some research I found what I need to repair the electric starter. I found better pricing on Ebay but here is the kit for those who may have interest. Techumseh 37052A


https://www.jackssmallengines.com/all-reviews/tecumseh/37052a/2348701


The spring , bushing stop and black cover are what is missing. The Pinon and Bendix drive plate are still present and appear to be in good shape. I can probably reuse the circ clip. They sell a special tool to remove it. It is recommend if you plan on doing a lot of them but otherwise I am sure you can get by with a pick and some other small prying tools.
Thanks.


----------

